# First 3D shoot: What do I need to know?



## CarbonExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

1. Have Fun
2. Go out there and mention you are new. They'll put you with a few Veterans to show you the ropes.
3. You won't have to join anything (only pay a small shoot fee)
4. Don't worry about your equipment. Show up with what you have and they'll find a place for you (ie the right class)
5. Focus on relaxing and shooting good clean shots regardless of where they hit. Score doesn't mean much right now.
6. Have Fun


----------



## St1ckman (Feb 14, 2011)

Good advice CE, i'm planning on doing my first 3D (it's just for fun for me) in March at a local club and was wondering the same thing as Saxis.


----------



## Saxis (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks! The shoot/club is only 15-20 miles away, so I figured it wouldn't really be out of my way to participate. I've been interested in the club anyway, so this will give me a chance to take a tour and possibly join anyway.


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

CarbonExtreme said:


> 1. Have Fun
> 2. Go out there and mention you are new. They'll put you with a few Veterans to show you the ropes.
> 3. You won't have to join anything (only pay a small shoot fee)
> 4. Don't worry about your equipment. Show up with what you have and they'll find a place for you (ie the right class)
> ...


x3 Oh Yea... did I mention HAVE FUN!


----------



## flybynight (Oct 4, 2007)

Bring arrow lube, and arrow puller. Have fun.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

#1 thing you need to bar none,prepare to become addicted and drop some money on goodies,better than cocaine I would have to imagine.Definitely better for you,never heard of ANYONE dying from 3d overdose; have heard of a few divorces though and a lot of empty pockets.


----------



## beemer1234 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting this thread. I am going to my first 3d shoot this weekend! I am more relaxed just reading this thread:smile: I was going to go to the shoot alone but have decided to take my 7 year old son with me and let him shoot. I just want to have fun and watching him jump up and down with joy shooting from 7 yards will be enough. I am going with another friend and don't care at this point whether our scores are official or not. If someone shoots with us its fine but if our scores don't count because i'm shooting with friends and family that is ok too. I hope to meet some local traditional archers at the shoot and i'm planning on Fun,Fun,Fun.


----------



## Saxis (Dec 3, 2010)

I've been told this is just an easy going fun shoot, first one of the season to get people outside and away from the indoor range. Don't know what their problem is... I've been shooting in the rain all winter! Looks like it's going to be a dry shoot, but cold. I'm headed to the range tonight with some friends to get another pin or two sighted in and ready. Also did some shooting the other evening wearing thin nitrile gloves and a hat, just to make sure they didn't affect my shots. Those might be needed... :smile:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Biggest thing I can say is Have fun, don't let others get to you... Having fun is the most important thing


----------



## Utah2 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd add to the list, bring some patience - cuz there will be shooters in front of you that are slower, and shooters behind you that are always waiting on you. Let them shoot through, if you feel like it. It's been my experience that pretty much anyone can just show up, pay the entry and shoot away. If you aren't competeing, they usually don't have a problem with range finders or binos. You are gonna have a blast, and before long, every weekend on your calendar is going to have a shoot scheduled - just cuz they are a hoot!


----------



## Saxis (Dec 3, 2010)

Snow on the ground and snow showers expected for the shoot tomorrow. Did a little shooting in the wind and snow last night with hat and gloves again. It's starting to sound like less fun now... :smow:


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Most of the folks I try to get to come to shoots are really aprehensive at first. They think it's a big deal with strict rules and "serious" shooters. 

They hear the word "Tournament' and begin to freak out that they aren't good enough, folks will laugh, they'll mess up etc.... That just isn't the case, you will have a great time, 
You'll be around lots of other folks who also LOVE Archery, and are thrilled to help get a new person involved and show them the ropes. You'll make new friends and I Promise have a great time. 

Once you see how fun and laid back it is, you'll tell everyone about it and possibly get new shooters involved and then you'll soon be the one showing them the "ropes".


----------



## Saxis (Dec 3, 2010)

Think it would be OK to tote around a flask of Fireball Whiskey to stay warm...? :flame: lol


----------



## NJScotty8 (Jun 12, 2005)

flybynight said:


> Bring arrow lube, and arrow puller. Have fun.



X 10000000000

The first 3D shoot I ever went to back in the late 90's, I did not have arrow lube or a puller. The first 10 targets were AWE-FULL!!! Luckily, another archer asked if he could shoot with me and had a bar of Ivory soap!

Made it really, really fun!!!


----------



## jahiatt (Dec 28, 2010)

I know nothing about 3D.....whats the arrow lube for?


----------



## jrieman (Jul 28, 2010)

carbon arrows are really hard to pull out of the target without the lube. You can use ivory soap it works great also.


----------



## phytenphyre (Nov 3, 2010)

jrieman said:


> carbon arrows are really hard to pull out of the target without the lube. You can use ivory soap it works great also.


I understand lubing arrows, but why ivory soap? Can you use any soap or is there a reason everyone names ivory specifically? Or can you use any soap e.g. dial, zest, cheap hotel soap, etc?


----------



## jahiatt (Dec 28, 2010)

LOL.....I prefer Irish Spring


----------



## phytenphyre (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot about Irish Spring!! Good call...that's going in my quiver for sure!!


----------



## Tarpon57 (Jan 7, 2011)

I just shot my first 3D and had a great time. It was a small local club shoot and everyone was very welcoming. I did learn a few things:
1.) The comments on removing arrows are correct. On many targets we had one shooter support/steady the target while another pulled the arrows.
2.) The ten ring is not in the same place as you would target in actual hunting. To score well you need to know where to shoot, which brings me to 
3.) binoculars. Make sure you have them. Makes a world of difference on dark targets such as bear and turkey, as well as those at longer distances.

I had no performance expectations (its a good thing) and I shot the first ten targets aiming for center of mass because I was worried about a complete miss due my novice range estimation. As I became more comfortable and another shooter loaned me binoculars, my score went up significantly.

Pick a group of casual shooters to shoot with if possible and let them know you are new, relax and have fun. 
I can't wait for the next shoot.


----------



## Saxis (Dec 3, 2010)

Well.... I survived. Shot terrible, but it was a good time! About 34 degrees with snow on the ground the first day, 40 and raining the second. I was expecting shots out to 35 yards for the Bowhunter Class, but that was apparently bad information. I'd say over half the shots were 35-55 yards, and the only pins I have sighted in are 20 and 30. I ended up shooting with the Club President. The course was 41 targets, taking about 3 hours to go through. Only lost 3 arrows... lol! Oh, and it's definitely OK to haul as much beer as you can carry out onto the course, or a flask of Fireball Whiskey, which is what the president prefers on these cold shoots! I refrained though, as I was shooting bad enough already. I'll probably be joining the club, so I can shoot the course any time I want.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow alcohol on the course..... not a good idea IMHO... and Hunter class is typically 40 and under. Where is this club at?


----------



## Saxis (Dec 3, 2010)

DocMort said:


> Wow alcohol on the course..... not a good idea IMHO... and Hunter class is typically 40 and under. Where is this club at?


It's in Aberdeen, WA. As I understood, this was only a fun shoot, so just club rules. 10-8-5 scoring: 10 for heart, 8 for vitals, 5 anywhere else, 0 on a complete miss. The small 11 rings only count as 10 also. Then there were two 20-point targets. A steel pig with foam vitals: 20 points on vital, 0 on anything else, including a shattered arrow if you hit steel. A cougar about 8 feet in the air with muddy beach/bay in the background: 20 points on vital, 0 anything else, most likely a lost arrow on a miss. There were also standard point targets in place of these two though. Lots of challenging shots around and on trees/stumps, over valleys, uphill/downhill etc... Definitely good practice on yardage judging. I found out that I'll shoot under a target way more than over. 

The weather could have been much better, but it was fun and no one was out of control with drinking on the course


----------



## hazwaste (Jul 1, 2010)

Saxis said:


> It's in Aberdeen, WA. As I understood, this was only a fun shoot, so just club rules. 10-8-5 scoring: 10 for heart, 8 for vitals, 5 anywhere else, 0 on a complete miss. The small 11 rings only count as 10 also. Then there were two 20-point targets. A steel pig with foam vitals: 20 points on vital, 0 on anything else, including a shattered arrow if you hit steel. A cougar about 8 feet in the air with muddy beach/bay in the background: 20 points on vital, 0 anything else, most likely a lost arrow on a miss. There were also standard point targets in place of these two though. Lots of challenging shots around and on trees/stumps, over valleys, uphill/downhill etc... Definitely good practice on yardage judging. I found out that I'll shoot under a target way more than over.
> 
> The weather could have been much better, but it was fun and no one was out of control with drinking on the course


i think i shot with you on that one. ??


----------

